# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Chicken recipes

## Angela

I could swear I started a thread on this, but I just wasted ten minutes searching for it and couldn't find it

Anyway, made two huge pans of this for a casual, have friends over for dinner thing and they absolutely loved it. It's so easy. The base of it is a combination of equal parts chopped Italian parsley and garlic. It's sort of a Ligurian tradition to put it on lots of things; pasta, boiled potatoes, boiled cauliflower, mushrooms, tomatoes, fish, and, as here, chicken. The French do it too; it's called persillade. I keep a jar of it in the refrigerator. The garlic keeps the parsley fresh.

Baked chicken thighs and drumsticks with garlic and parsley.

Only use bone in, skin on pieces.

Dry the chicken pieces with paper towels.

Slice 4 big garlic cloves
Chop 1 onion (1/2 cup chopped)
Chop Italian parsley (1/2 cup chopped)

Put in bowl big enough to hold all chicken pieces
Add olive oil
Add chicken, toss and let sit for ½ hour to 1 hour

Pre-heat oven to 375

Put chicken and mixture in a baking pan.
Add a little more olive oil.
If potatoes fit and you don’t mind if they’re moist instead of really crispy add cubed Yukon gold potatoes or russet potatoes

Cook at 375 for 1 hour 10 minutes

Can cook potatoes separately with 4 smashed cloves of garlic for a bag of small Yukon gold potatoes halved plus 3 sprigs fresh rosemary plus olive oil

Add some boiled green beans with olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic, or broccoli for that matter, which you can make ahead, and a green salad and your dinner for family and/or friends is done.

----------


## Angela

Chicken breast persillade a la Jacque Pepin

Chicken Breast Persillade-Jacques Pepin-delicious
1 boneless chicken breast, 
1 1/2 tbsp butter, 
1 1/2 tbsp olive oil, 
salt and pepper,
2 tbsp all-purpose flour, 
3 cloves garlic chopped, 
1/2 cup parsley chopped, 
2 tbsp chives (optional-sliced),

Chicken Persillade | Jacques Pepin Cooking at Home | KQED - YouTube

Slice each skinless boneless chicken breast 4 times lengthwise.
Then turn and cut the other way to make chunks
Dry it
Put chicken on a plate (paper if you like) or a bowl and add
salt, pepper, and sprinkle with flour. Mix.
Put butter and olive oil in pan and melt (Med-high).
When ready saute the chicken until light brown on all sides (3 minutes total)
Test one piece.
Add the garlic and parsley mixture and saute further 30 seconds.
(I cook it for another minute.)

Can make extra persillade and add to boiled potatoes or boiled cauliflower as a side dish.

----------


## Ellay87

I think that tomorrow I will try to cook one of these recipes)

----------


## Angela

> I think that tomorrow I will try to cook one of these recipes)


If you do, let me know how it turns out. :)

----------


## Angela

Thin Chicken Breasts with Mushrooms and Grated, Melted Cheese. You could use mozzarella or fontina or gruyere.

I used four big "escalopes", passed them in an egg wash to which I had added salt and pepper, and then floured them.

I then sauteed them for about three minutes per side in olive oil. They then went into a layer on the bottom of a rectangular glass baking dish.

I diced one onion and sauteed it in better olive oil, salt, and pepper. I did the same separately with a big package of sliced mushrooms, which are all over the markets. You could use canned mushrooms if fresh aren't available, a big can. I started the mushrooms in just olive oil, then, when the water the fresh mushrooms throw off had evaporated I added a little more oil, chopped garlic (2 cloves), a big handful of fresh chopped parsley, and some lemon juice.

I then layered the onions and mushrooms over the chicken.

The recipe then calls for layering thick sliced tomatoes on it, but the big tomatoes taste like paper, so I skipped that part.

On top of that the recipe called for grated cheese, so I put lots of grated fontina on it and then popped the whole thing in the oven for 15 minutes at 350 degrees.

It was really good. This might be a keeper recipe for when guests come over, and YES they will come over again. I'm determined. :)

I'm wondering, though, if it would be better with just a bit of chicken broth added to the bottom of the baking dish before layering the mushrooms and onions, and maybe next time gruyere instead, for a change, and maybe white wine for the mushrooms instead of lemon juice.

Every recipe needs tinkering...

----------


## Angela

Chicken Thighs With Spinach
(Only use bone in and skin covered thighs).
Dry off 2 chicken thighs
Wash and then let dry at least 4oz of fresh spinach.
Salt and pepper the chicken.
(You can cut around the bone of the thigh so it cooks quicker.)
Place the thighs skin side down in a hot non stick skillet.
Let saute for three minutes.
Cover the skillet, turn heat to low and let it cook for 20 minutes without turning. Check to make sure it’s not burning.
Meanwhile, smash and dish two large cloves garlic.
When chicken is done remove to a hot plate and cover to keep warm.
Put the garlic in the drippings and saute.
Add the spinach and maybe 2 tablespoons of water.
Cover and let cook for one minute.
Turn the spinach over and cook for another minute.
Plate the spinach on a platter and cover with the cooked thighs.
Obviously, you can double the recipe or more.

----------


## Lovecooking

Have you some reall photos with some recipe from this?

----------


## Giorgi

*Shkmeruli - Georgian traditional food from the region of Racha*

Shkmeruli is a dish from the village “Shkmeri” in the Racha region. This is more for lovers of gastronomic exotics, as the combination of milk and garlic may be unacceptable to many people. But you be sure that Shkmeruli can really dispel this myth.

*Ingredients:*
Chicken – 1 medium sizeMilk – 400 mlGarlic – 1 peaceButter – 2 spoonSalt to taste

*Cooking method:*Brush the whole chicken with fat and salt, and fry. Then cut into pieces and put into the form of a refractory kiln (in Georgia, the so-called “ketsi” is made of clay). Meanwhile, boil the milk, crush the garlic and mix with the milk along with the salt and chicken fat left in the pan. Pour all this over the chicken pieces and bake in the oven for 10-15 minutes. Shkmeruli can be served hot.

----------

